# ALMS: Audi, McNish Out Front First in Wednesday Test



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Audi Sport struck first in the rematch of diesel powers at Road Atlanta with the fastest time in Wednesday’s two-hour test session for the 12th annual Petit Le Mans powered by MAZDA6. Allan McNish, defending race winner with teammate Dindo Capello, put in a quick lap of 1:08.308 (133.864 mph) in the pairing’s Audi R15 TDI. McNish and Capello won Petit Le Mans the last three years in an Audi R10 TDI prototype. 
* Full Story *


----------

